# Alloy Wheel Refurb in NI



## jdquinn

Hi Guys,

I've been recommended by a bodyshop to go to A27 Engineering in Portadown to get my alloys refurbed. My wheels have edge damage all round, stone chip damage on the rears, a small crack on one and a large scuff on a couple as well as some minor blistering. I was speaking to the guy there yesterday on the phone and he seemed decent enough. Does anyone have experience of them? He quoted around £65 per wheel (19") but extra for straightening and welding. The price seems fair to me and I'm happy to pay a little more for a top job. Let me know your thoughts if you've heard of them.

thanks

Jonny


----------



## Jamesc

Girl in work had hers repaired by them a few months back, Look like a good job on them and a good colour match to the rears as she only got the front ones refurbed.


----------



## Franzpan

Never used them but I've heard good things.


----------



## [email protected]

There is a boy in Lurgan as well just over the train track on the right as you come of the motorway, I think his name is Mark. You could ask him for a quote for comparison.


----------



## aerodynamic18

Any other recommendations as my wife has just curbed her alloy and wants to fix it.. Only thing is it has a diamond cut edge to it so can they fix that as we'll?


----------



## tommyzooom

I had a set done with Nu-Luk in Carrickfergus. Not cheap but an excellent job.


----------



## Ronnie

A27 are excellent very good and do all our high end wheels eg Bentley Porsche split rims etc as well as any damaged wheels. No problems recommending them

We also use Canavans in Lurgan for all our Monoblock alloys and powder coating its more durable than wet painting and they offer a different range of colours as well as factory wheels they are more into refurbing sets of wheels rather than individuals and will only work on repairing light damage as they are more geared to powdercoating than wheel repair.


----------



## sbrocks

For a cheap and cheerful repaint and edge tidy up, Michael @ Polishedalloys in Dundonald is hard to beat, straight repair to minor kerbing and a repaint for around £150 for a set of 4 wheels 

For a professional factory spec finish I wouldnt hesitate to recommend Nu-Luk in Carrickfergus, more expensive at around £85+VAT per corner, but negative reports are few and far between...think they can do diamond cut finishes as well


----------



## bob8925

i got my mx5 alloys refurbed by polished alloys and am well pleased
160 for the four
the passenger side front was very badly scored and a few dents, wheels like new now


----------



## Brian mc21

I had to get a quote for a repair to one of my alloys that had a fairly small gouge on it with no kerbing. Quote from nu look was £100 + £25 for a weld + vat. Total £150.


----------



## xiphidius

Never used them so cannot comment....I recently used the below specialist
*Lester Engineering*, Lisburn
http://www.alloywheelslisburn.com/









Single Front









All Four - Perfect









Centre Hub Area









Valve Hole









The Back of the Rims - again rash and ding free.









The Reverse Side - now thats what I call clean...but for how long!









Staggered 207's as standard.









Close-up on the spokes #1









Close-up on the spokes #2









Old









New


----------



## DD1

A27 did these OZ rims for me use to be silver. Very good at what they do :thumb:


----------



## jdquinn

It's good to hear good reports about A27. I still haven't got over to them yet as had to work tons of overtime this week. I'll get over to them next week to get it done. Thanks guys. I'll post a few pics of before and afters when done.

Jonny


----------



## Cookies

My wheels were done at Canavans in Lurgan and they're excellent and £70 a wheel. 

I've seen Nu Look's work on a friend's impreza with a badly damaged rim and it was nothing short of a miracle, but quite expensive. 

If Ronnie says A27 are good, then I'd take his word chum. 

Cooks


----------



## jdquinn

Well, I got my wheels done at A27. They were very busy with contract work and had to make do without my car for 10 days or so. I've attached a couple of before's and a few afters. I'm pleased with the result if not 100% happy with the price. The wheel surfaces and around the bolt holes are perfect and look factory fresh, all kerbing is fully removed and there is no sign of sanding marks etc. I was disappointed with the inside finish. It's as if the over-spray from the front was not removed when finished. Nothing a bit of claying won't sort I'm sure. I would have said something but didn't notice it until I got home unfortunately. I haven't got round to sealing them yet so hopefully I'll get round to that in an evening or weekend soon.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## jdquinn

Sorry, thought I had several pics of the unrefurbed wheels but I seem to ahve lost them!


----------



## DD1

Looking good in the pics :thumb:


----------



## jdquinn

I just found my before pics, they are worse than I remember and it really justifies the expense of the refurb:


----------



## Jmax

How much did they end up charging you?


----------



## xiphidius

Nice Job....


----------



## jdquinn

Jmax said:


> How much did they end up charging you?


Slightly too much - £360 inc VAT. That included removing and refitting tyres and balancing the wheels. The front wheel finish is perfect but the insides could have been finished better with little extra effort. I was by no means extorted though, I think £300 would have been a fair price to pay.


----------



## tim

This is why I choose Nu Luk Wheels


----------



## Brian mc21

Had one of the wheels on her 135 done there. Looks first class although there are a few small like chips on the inner edges of the spokes. Not sure how they have happened but hopefully not a sign of things to come.


----------

